# New custom machine - is it ok??



## davidfox (May 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm building a new custom machine, but im no expert and so wanna know in particular whether my RAM and MB will work together... Dunno about the PSU and video card needing to match up either - i wouldnt have thought it matters? Can you gimme any points about the compatibility of this machine. Thanks!! 

*Specs:*
Corsair 4GB (2x 2GB) DDR2 800 XMS2 (PC6400 - TWIN2X4096-6400C5) RAM Module Kit 	 
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L V2 Intel P35 Chipset Socket 775 Motherboard	 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3Ghz Socket 775 CPU	 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (OEM)
MSI nVidia Geforce 8800GT 512mb Overclocked Edition PCI Express Graphics Card
Samsung 500GB SATA II Hard Drive 16mb Cache 7200RPM (HD501LJ)
Samsung SH-S202J 20x Black DVD Writer (IDE, OEM, Nero included)
Thermaltake WingRS 100 Case (Black, 430W PSU - VG1430BNS)

Any thoughts n suggestions welcome. Im shopping at ITSdirect.com.au mainly for their awesome support.


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2008)

Never been a big fan of the PSU's that come included in a case, if you can afford it, I would look for a separate PSU.  Would hate to see your system go up in flames because of a crappy PSU.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 9, 2008)

seems like a pretty strong bugget build if you ask me.  Id spring for a little more and go with OCZ's new 4gig flex kit<--for overclocking.  Then id also get an 8800 GTS instead of the GT, BTW try to go with Palit. other than that sold gold!


----------



## das müffin mann (May 9, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Never been a big fan of the PSU's that come included in a case, if you can afford it, I would look for a separate PSU.  Would hate to see your system go up in flames because of a crappy PSU.



ditto on that, i would definitely spring for a better psu if you can, maybe corsair they make excellent modular psu's trust me you will want to invest in a good psu it can save you a lot of hassle later


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 9, 2008)

oh yeah get a good power supply i forgot about that FSP, OCZ,  or PC Power and Cooling


----------



## davidfox (May 9, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> seems like a pretty strong bugget build if you ask me.  Id spring for a little more and go with OCZ's new 4gig flex kit<--for overclocking.  Then id also get an 8800 GTS instead of the GT, BTW try to go with Palit. other than that sold gold!



Whats Palit. mean?? Sounds like the PSU is important, but what Watts do i need? My budget is about at its limit, so i dont wanna spend much more. And I DONT do overclocking (sorry).


----------



## blkhogan (May 9, 2008)

The psu is very important!! That is the one piece you dont want to skimp on.


----------



## timta2 (May 9, 2008)

Palit is a brand name of video cards, supposedly good stuff.


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 9, 2008)

Palit is a company that makes video cards, both ATI and nVidia.  They don't follow referance designs and tend to be cheaper than the compition.  But theyre really good!  wattage wise, with a good psu you could get away with 500 or 600 watts, that might even be overkill.


----------



## davidfox (May 9, 2008)

Hmmm... ok, bugger. That means changing the case and adding a PSU. I'm getting the system built by the store im buying from, so im slightly limited by their product range. I would just rather do that and get their warranty on it. So the RAM is compatible with the MB right??


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2008)

Yah RAM will work fine, make sure is DDR2 240 pin and 800 or 1066 would be fine.  Just dont go gimpy on the PSU.


----------



## department76 (May 9, 2008)

you might as well get a SATA cd/dvd drive also, no reason to use IDE unless you were re-using an old drive or soemthing


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 9, 2008)

FSP
OCZ<--really cheap for an OCZ PSU 
PCP&C<--best


----------



## davidfox (May 9, 2008)

So why is the Power Supply so important anyways?? And what gonna be the difference between an SATA or IDE disc drive? You guys are crazy knowing all this stuff!!! But Im sure you love it eh?


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 9, 2008)

PCP&C just makes really f**king great PSUs!  period.  they are probably the most stable out there. just google some stats on them compred to most other supplies, they usually are more stable and are more efficent than most other brands.


----------



## davidfox (May 9, 2008)

Ok... I'm looking at this combo (its the cheapest 500W package from that store):

Antec Basiq 500W Power Supply Unit
Antec NSK 4000 Case (Black, No PSU)


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2008)

Antec makes good cases, but many people have found problems with their PSU's.  Corsair makes rock solid PSU's.


----------



## Dia01 (May 9, 2008)

davidfox said:


> Hmmm... ok, bugger. That means changing the case and adding a PSU. I'm getting the system built by the store im buying from, so im slightly limited by their product range. I would just rather do that and get their warranty on it. So the RAM is compatible with the MB right??



Understand the warranty part, but have a try buying the parts yourself, putting it together and we'll help you through your first build.  Very satisfying and you'll learn sh!t loads.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 9, 2008)

yeah, putting a computer together is no where near as hard as it sounds


----------



## AsphyxiA (May 10, 2008)

you might as well just buildit yourself partly because you wont be restricted to parts you can get.  Second, building your own computer is cheaper and is actually pretty fun to do. Plus we'll walk you though the building process.  once you do it, youll never buy a prebuilt system again.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 10, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> you might as well just buildit yourself partly because you wont be restricted to parts you can get.  Second, building your own computer is cheaper and is actually pretty fun to do. Plus we'll walk you though the building process.  once you do it, youll never buy a prebuilt system again.




Agreed.


Where are you from anyways? If you are in the USA, Newegg.com is probably the best and usually the cheapest place to get PC hardware from...


----------



## davidfox (May 11, 2008)

Im from Queensland in Australia, so newegg is too much postage. The store im dealin with are local so its much cheaper on postage n they have a good range with good prices...

You guys have convinced me to build it btw, so i hope that makes you all happy   Dropping the system build, warranty and O/S saves me bout $350, so thats pretty big. Now we'll see if i can make it work. I'll be coming back for help if i need it so dont leave me! Any tips in general about building a system?

BTW: whats your thoughts on overclocking? I'm not gonna get any water cooling or that stuff, but is it worth voiding the warranty and how often does it stuff up??


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 11, 2008)

We'll be here. OCing in my experience has never caused any major issues or device short living. But thats just on my end, it all depends on how you approach it, I'm somewhat causious when OCing, and most motherboards now, have anti-failure measures in place..


----------



## Smartbomb (May 11, 2008)

Corsair PSU is good... made by Seasonic, my experiences in the past with Antec PSU's are good, just bought an Antec Earthwatts 500W for my Dad's build


----------



## davidfox (May 14, 2008)

Well I've made my rig... took coupla hours, and im gonna turn her on in the mornin since its 1am here in Oz, so fingers crossed!

Cheers to everyone for giving me some insight (and making me build it myself) 

I'll see how it goes n let you know.


----------



## scottl08 (May 16, 2008)

looks good, i had a samsung 500gb, it got all the good reviews...mine died after 8months, but thats hard drives, got the new F1 750gb now


----------



## kyle2020 (May 20, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Never been a big fan of the PSU's that come included in a case, if you can afford it, I would look for a separate PSU.  Would hate to see your system go up in flames because of a crappy PSU.



+1 on that.

i wouldnt trust a a PSU that comes with a case, especially not with the hardware you wish to buy - try to buy either corsair, hiper or arctic cooling


----------



## ShadowFold (May 20, 2008)

Get this board instead
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136038

The Gigabyte DS3L's have problems with them just dieing.


----------

